# Club Nintendo



## Immortal Game (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is allowed, so yeah.

I think there should be a rule against posting threads asking for game registration codes for Club Nintendo.  Maybe it's just me, but it's getting just a bit annoying, and people should get their own... the whole concept of Club Nintendo is "free" stuff for people that buy a lot of their products, and honestly.. if someone had their own codes, I think they'd probably save them just to get their own things.

Again, if this isn't allowed... sorry.


----------



## dice (Jan 5, 2009)

Generally speaking that would come under the "no begging" rules.

And there's nothing wrong with making any suggestions, it's your way of trying to make the site better


----------



## Immortal Game (Jan 5, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> Generally speaking that would come under the "no begging" rules.
> 
> And there's nothing wrong with making any suggestions, it's your way of trying to make the site better


Ah, I see.

And I guess I'm just a bit paranoid when it comes to these things. xP

Thanks!


----------



## Reaper (Jan 5, 2009)

Club Nintendo didn't give me points when I registered my new DS and browser.


----------



## Dwight (Jan 5, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with my thread


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 5, 2009)

.... I have no idea what Club Nintendo is.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jan 5, 2009)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> Club Nintendo didn't give me points when I registered my new DS and browser.


It's not supposed to.  At least for the hardware, it extends the warranty by 90 days, that's all.  And, even if there are little My Nintendo cards in with your older games (like Gamecube titles), you can register them and get zero credit too.  There was a list around here somewhere, but the CN site has it too.


----------

